# Dual reed Predator Calls



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Got to do a little turning this weekend. I had some request for my dual reed predator calls and sold the 8 pieces I had and needed to turn more for another guy.
Left to right

Cherry Burl, Olivewood Burl, Carob. These calls have been finished with 3 coats of Danish oil. Inside coated with CA.

Spalted Maple with worm holes, Flame Box elder both these calls are stabilized and finished with a CA finish inside and out.

Aged Osage Orange straight grain and Osage orange crosscut both these calls have excellent catoyance and are finished with CA inside and out.

These calls can be voice in cottontail, raspy jack or high pitched bird sounds all with coaxer reeds as well





The other side of the calls

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 28, 2016)

I say Rodney, those are super cool looking. You have been busy.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 2, 2016)

3,4 and 5 are sold the others are available if anyone is interested.


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 2, 2016)

Very nice. I use mine often. It comes along on every hunt with me.


----------

